# American Diggers on tonight at 10 pm on Spike TV



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

I saw previews of this show,wow are these dudes making a mockery of the hobby. The one guy looks like a fat hog pro wrestler type. 
    This show is ALL about money. Why doesn't that surprise me.

 "DO YOU HAVE BURIED TREASURE  IN YOUR BACK YARD!!!!???" "WE CAN MAKE YOU RICH!!!"   This is the stuff they say.   I am going to watch it so I can bash the Bastarddddddssss.[]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't watch that phony chit, Rick. Why acknowledge the idiots existence?[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 21, 2012)

Privy Wan Kenobi does not approve []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> I can't watch that phony chit, Rick. Why acknowledge the idiots existence?[]


 

 Why? so I can bust on the no good bums.  Especially the big headed one. See im starting already [8D]


----------



## Topusmc (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like a set up deal to me.  Pure entertainment...just think how hard it will be to get permission to dig now.  Can I dig your yard?  Yeah, but first you got to pay me.


----------



## madman (Mar 21, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP0j6S9jZMU


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Topusmc
> 
> Looks like a set up deal to me.  Pure entertainment...just think how hard it will be to get permission to dig now.  Can I dig your yard?  Yeah, but first you got to pay me.


 

 Na that wont happen with me. 
    But I will give them a case of beer or a few packs of smokes. It worked B4 it will work again [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP0j6S9jZMU


 

 I would like to poke that fat beast with a pin,make him sail away like a balloon


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 21, 2012)

> Looks like a set up deal to me. Pure entertainment...


 
 Hey Top,

 Looks far less entertaining than the cavortings of Gorgeous George.





From.

 I think poor dead George would'a been better qualified, and far more telegenic than this poor excuse for Big Time Wrestling Drama Queen in search of his missing 15 minute spotlight.


----------



## Anthonicia (Mar 21, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't even know who the fat one is and I already can't stand him. My sentiments exactly.


----------



## madman (Mar 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL IM NOT WATCHING JUST THOUGHT ID SEE WHAT ALL THE HYPE WAS? WELL DONT LOOK TO GOOD!


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 21, 2012)

Im freaking enraged over this show, "we dig up your back yard and split the profits with you" these idiots are gonna ruin a lot of permissions...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 21, 2012)

I really hope people don't get the idea that we dig in order to sell bottles... That certainly WOULD screw up getting permission!


----------



## Bixel (Mar 21, 2012)

So far, not impressed in the show. Prices are unrealistic, but what did we expect, right?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> I really hope people don't get the idea that we dig in order to sell bottles... That certainly WOULD screw up getting permission!


 

 I wish people would stop saying that,I am watching the show right  now and these guys are big jerks. As long as your not a big jerk you will keep getting permission,at least i will. I know I need to say to get in back yards. Keep on getting permissions,keep on diggin.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

This show will not last.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Anthonicia
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who doesn't even know who the fat one is and I already can't stand him. My sentiments exactly.


 

 Hes a big obnoxious pig to put it mildly []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 21, 2012)

To be honest I had to change channels. Can't take it. Its un watch-A-Bull.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 21, 2012)

alright, now you are making me want to watch it.


----------



## Bixel (Mar 21, 2012)

One thing we have to remember guys is that "we" are collectors, and actually interested in the historical aspect of the items we dig. These guys on this show care about one thing, and thats money. As long as we continue to care about bottle digging the way we always have, and are polite as Rick pointed out, we should have very few issues.


----------



## epackage (Mar 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> Hes a big obnoxious pig to put it mildly []


 
 Now I'm glad I missed the Balto Show, or you would be talking about me this way.....[&:]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 21, 2012)

It's beyond bad.... Just watched it....[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2012)

You've a stronger stomach than I, Joe,

 The large flat headed gentlemen certainly is off putting, in nearly every conceivable way. I was gonna ignore it all together, bit thought I'd peak to make sure.

 Total elapsed viewing time, for me, was under 38 seconds, in 2 separate ugly doses. I can't believe anyone would voluntarily watch it past the first commercial. I couldn't click elsewhere fast enough.

 I'd sooner watch a Barney Frank / Maxine Waters jitterbug dance marathon.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nooooooooooo I like you and you don't   do stupid azz TV shows. Do ya?[8D]


----------



## epackage (Mar 22, 2012)

[]


----------



## div2roty (Mar 22, 2012)

The show is on spike, it'll probably have about 500,000 viewers.  I doubt permissions will be hurt that bad.


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 22, 2012)

I really hope everyone who thinks this will not effect our hobby is right, but remember how much one unpublicized episode of another show effected the hobby?  Bad publicity is bad publicity, you have archeologists watching these guys trash sites for money, they dont like that, and have means to change it, you have home owners who think there is a bunch of money buried in they're yard, well they have shovel, why not dig in there and break everything?  Or just tell the people who want to dig no, your getting rich in my yard, (ive heard this personally), or you can dig if we sell everything and split the profits...  its all bad... I just hope it gets cut quick...


----------



## glass man (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow the show must be real great in a terrible kinda way for so many talking bout it..hey even if people watch it and yet hate it ..that is a good thang for the show!JAMIE


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2012)

So I was checking up on the archeologists, and found this busman's holiday article:

"Lafayette woman excavates old outhouse to unearth unexpected treasures
 By Pam Mellskog Longmont Times-Call
 Posted:   03/17/2012 08:17:25 PM MDT





 Rebecca Schwendler looks at her notes on March 10 while looking at butcher bones that she collected while excavating an outhouse in the back yard of her Lafayette home. ( Greg Lindstrom )

 LAFAYETTE -- While excavating her home's old outhouse


 Rebecca Schwendler looks at her notes on March 10 while looking at butcher bones that she collected while excavating an outhouse in the back yard of her Lafayette home. ( Greg Lindstrom )
 pit, Rebecca Schwendler set down her trowel and picked up the phone after unearthing what looked like two human finger bones and the top of a human thigh bone.

 Eight men and one woman from the Office of the Medical Examiner and the Lafayette Police Department stood in her Old Town Lafayette backyard a day later and sent the remains to Colorado State University for analysis.

 "I thought 'Oh, my god. What if he's in my outhouse?'" Schwendler said, referring to a reputed unsolved murder in Lafayette in 1927, the year of the nearby Columbine Mine Massacre.

 A union labor organizer for area coal miners lived in her house a couple of years later, and she wondered if somehow the outdoor privy on the northeast corner of her lot had become a secret stash for body parts related to revenge.

 The CSU report identified the remains as pig bones.

 But Schwendler, who holds a doctorate in anthropology with a concentration in archeology and works as a public lands advocate at the National Trust for Historic Preservation's Denver office, realized that the hole held other secrets.

 "A lot of times, they threw things down the outhouse hole that they didn't want other people to see," she said of her systematic





 Rebecca Schwendler on Saturday shows poker chips she collected while excavating an outhouse in the back yard of her Lafayette home. ( Greg Lindstrom )

 spring 2010 dig 6 feet down in the 4-foot by 4-foot area.

 For instance, Schwendler, 40, recovered a glass syringe and patent medicine bottles sold over the counter at pharmacies, which often contained opiates or alcohol. Poker chips and hair dye sold as Mayor Walnut Oil bottled in Kansas City, Mo., also turned up.

 To learn more from the 100-plus items in the collection, Schwendler on Tuesday gave three white banker boxes to Bonnie Clark, a University of Denver associate professor of anthropology. She and a small independent study class plan to analyze the materials this spring quarter and collaborate with Schwendler in filing a social history report with the state Office of Archeology and Historic Preservation and The Lafayette Miners Museum.

 Clark said that it helps enormously that the artifacts come with context.


 For instance, before tucking each one into individual Ziploc bags, Schwendler mapped each piece in a highly controlled, vertical and horizontal strata and categorized them in three eras: the Victorian era (1892-1900); the World War I era (1900-1918); and the post World War I era (1918 to the late 1940s or early 1950s, when the house underwent an indoor plumbing remodel).

 "I am really interested that there is a complete teacup. Whole vessels sometimes get thrown away when they're associated with someone," Clark said. "Maybe it was the preacher's cup, and when he died, his wife couldn't bear to look at it."

 The privy's record begins in 1892, when a furniture maker named Charles Keen bought the plot from Mary Miller -- the town founder who named it after her late husband, Lafayette Miller -- and built the house for his wife and baby daughter.

 Calf foot bones found at this lowest level might have been used to make a nutritive, easy-to-digest gelatin soup either for that baby or the preacher who bought the house for his wife and three daughters in 1895 and died five years later from unknown causes, Schwendler said.

 The Victorian level of the pit also yielded fragments of a soup tureen with hand-painted floral print and gold leaf on the rim and handles.

 Maybe one of the preacher's daughters accidentally broke it and hid the shards in the privy, said Jeanne Robertson, a Denver resident and Schwendler relative who volunteered to help with the dig.

 She held a flashlight while Schwendler worked in the hole and also spent hours shaking 1/8-inch mesh screens to retrieve tiny items found at the site.

 Metal, wooden and mother-of-pearl buttons all say something about the people using the outhouse and likely wound up in the pit due to the partial disrobing that happens in such places, Schwendler said.

 Finding such items came as a surprise and a relief to Robertson.

 "I thought we were going to come up with some big turds, which would have made me very unhappy," she said, laughing. "It did kind of stink a little bit, but not like sewage. It was like something dank, though."

 In the middle level, Schwendler and her volunteers found things likely discarded by William Richards, the Welsh coal miner who lived in the house the longest -- from 1907 to 1937 -- and for whom Schwendler named the home on the Lafayette Register of Historic Properties.

 Besides finding two Edison bulbs, the earliest light bulbs made, and more cans for paint and potted meats at this level, she found personal effects. They include two white jars of cold cream -- one empty and another partially full -- along with a pipe stem that likely belonged to the Richards couple.

 On a recent Saturday, while kneeling by the carefully organized boxes she packed to give to Clark, Schwendler reflected on her work.

 She undertook it to see if the privy would yield any cultural deposits before she permanently capped it and converted the outbuilding over it into a chicken coop.

*But Schwendler discouraged those without archeological expertise to take on such a project, a sentiment echoed by archeologists nationwide in response to the premier later this month of a Spike TV reality show on the subject called "American Diggers."

 "It's not unlawful to dig on private property," she said. "And it's not like we want to shut people out of their own interests. But if it's done right, you learn a hundred times more than what you would otherwise."
*

 No one would place inherent value on the other corroded and sometimes rotted stuff she found, such as a broken metal corset rib, a Model T radiator cap and brake rod and peach pits.

 "But archeologists have a saying that what is important is not what you find, but what you find out," Schwendler said.

 The items give her and historians clues about the class, health, hobbies, diet, occupation, gender and more of previous residents now mostly lost in time.

 "I always wanted to live in an old house, and (the privy deposits) have made me even more connected to the people who lived here before," Schwendler said. From.

 Maybe they don't teach Jumping to Crazy Conclusions in Anthro Class now daze, but can you imagine the cops, medical examiner comments and the lab reaction to Schwendler's "murdered pig bones.

 I don't wanna be too hard on the young lady, but Rick, did'ya get this quote:

*"I thought we were going to come up with some big turds, which would have made me very unhappy," she said, laughing. "It did kind of stink a little bit, but not like sewage. It was like something dank, though."
*

 What has this lady been doing since she left archy school? She is repeating the _Context is Everything Mantra_ quite nicely.
 I wonder how she mapped that "murder" incident.

 There's a Photo Gallery of her backyard adventure.

 Now, I don't wanna be unkind, but I've seem *way, WAY* better digs, umpteen times in these pages, with much better analysis, historical research, and followup on the associated items. I can't remember any hysterical "murder victim" moments amongst the diggers, either.

 Does this reinforce your strongly held beliefs that the Archies know what they are doing?




From.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2012)

> You've a stronger stomach than I, Joe,


 
 LoL,...It was like watching a bad accident unfold, In the way that it was SO awful you couldn't look away...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 22, 2012)

Joe,

 I looked away when I saw the blurred face of the lady in the doorway that wanted is huge flat head off her front deck. His approach was so bizarre. Will this show survive long enough to see him get shot off someone's front steps?

 That I would tune in for. 

 But please pardon me for even suggesting that, because it's not the socially responsible thing to even think...

 It would be a fitting "Final Episode" moment, though.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 22, 2012)

> I looked away when I saw the blurred face of the lady in the doorway that wanted is huge flat head off her front deck. His approach was so bizarre. Will this show survive long enough to see him get shot off someone's front steps?


 
 Too funny Surf,...[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 23, 2012)

[/quote]
 Why I wouldnt let that fat __ho__ on my front porch even to shoot im........


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> I really hope everyone who thinks this will not effect our hobby is right, but remember how much one unpublicized episode of another show effected the hobby?  Bad publicity is bad publicity, you have archeologists watching these guys trash sites for money, they dont like that, and have means to change it, you have home owners who think there is a bunch of money buried in they're yard, well they have shovel, why not dig in there and break everything?  Or just tell the people who want to dig no, your getting rich in my yard, (ive heard this personally), or you can dig if we sell everything and split the profits...  its all bad... I just hope it gets cut quick...


 

 Yeah but after all,it is ONLY TV we are the REAL DEAL. It is all a matter of how you state your case,and trust me I have a case.[]
    That fat bum has nothing on the "Real Diggers"


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 23, 2012)

If that tub of chit came up my steps he'd definitely be met by Mr. Colt, cocked and locked. I can't even imagine that inept bunch of brainless morons digging a privy. I couldn't bear to watch after 10 minutes.[:'(]


----------



## tigue710 (Mar 23, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 ahhh but grass hopper, if a butterfly flaps his wings in over the pacific does in not cause a storm over the Atlantic...?   They say for every one cruel word you speak to a child it takes 10 words of praise to counter effect that one cruel word.  One fat jerk can stir up more trouble then 10 respectful diggers can mend...  A group is often perceived more for its bad elements then its good...  We go along respectfully and quietly, this loud jerk has a freaking tv show exposing his shenanigans to millions...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tigue710
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I don't know about Millions,so far everyone I asked said they never saw it,and I know at least a million people[8D]


----------



## CreekWalker (Apr 7, 2012)

In wrestling, the WCW,WWA and others became the WWE. E for entertainment. Sadly the big fat head ex-weastler fails miseriblely as nothing but a big buffoon trying to entice some poor sucker into raiding their backyard. THe meteor men show was much more entertainment, true to life,but like American Pickers, it got really old and predictible!


----------

